# Found this in my Mum's garage



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2015)

My Dad was a keen cyclist who died a few years ago. I was up at their house today and was looking for something in the garage and came across this fixed







It has a nice badge










I know nothing about bikes like these so if anybody has any information I would very much appreciate it. At a practical level I live in the Peak District so riding Fixed is probably a tall order - I've never seen anyone ever in the Peak District doing that.
Maybe I could refurb it. It's got a decent looking Brooks saddle too


----------



## Mattonsea (6 Sep 2015)

What a lovely legacy .


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Sep 2015)

That's a lovely thing.

I'm sure there will be a few along soon offering a few quid.

Keep it.


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2015)

Personally I'd keep it too . Nice bit of metalwork around the rear brake bridge 

Shaun


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Sep 2015)

That must be kept!!


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2015)

What a wonderful keepsake to have. I'm sure Biggs or one of the Vintage boys could tell you something about it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Sep 2015)

Lovely bike!
Keep it, of course, maybe one day you'll move, who knows.
Or take it (on a car, train) away for a ride in flatter territory.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Sep 2015)

Get a freewheel on it.

Ride it to Manchester.

Get the train home.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (6 Sep 2015)

That (other) chain looks a bit slack.

Nice find, I'd hang on to it


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2015)

midlife said:


> Personally I'd keep it too . Nice bit of metalwork around the rear brake bridge
> 
> Shaun



I didn't notice that. I wonder what it is? Dad was a perpetual fettler. Could it be some failure in the frame that he bodged up that for?


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Sep 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I didn't notice that. I wonder what it is? Dad was a perpetual fettler. Could it be some failure in the frame that he bodged up that for?



undo it and find out


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> That must be kept!!



@nickyboy with history you know about then it's got to be a keeper surely, fixies can do hills


----------



## Andrew1971 (9 Sep 2015)

You would better keep it because if you sold it you would regret and wish you had not. 
I would clean ride and enjoy her just like your dad did.
Andrew


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2015)

I wasn't intending selling it, that was furthest from my mind given its background

I was just hoping someone could tell me something about it. Admittedly the photos are a bit rubbish but other than it being a Claud Butler I know nothing about it at all


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2015)

I only live down the road from you and I ride fixed. I do tend to go south and west on it though.


----------



## Origamist (10 Sep 2015)

The "Ti" part of the Reynolds 531 badge would date that Claud Butler to the late 70s or early 80s (the prefix "Ti" was only introduced after 1977 I believe).


----------



## Origamist (10 Sep 2015)

Oh, if you get a chance, check the calipers (Weinmann?) and hubs (although they could well have been swopped) to see if they have a date stamp i.e 79 or 81 etc Then you can check the CB catalogues from that era for the frame...


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2015)

Very nice, keep it..........................................................................................but fit some gears.


----------



## Jacqueslemac (10 Sep 2015)

If you post some photos on the Retrobike forum http://www.retrobike.co.uk, I bet you'll find out all you ever needed to know (and more).


----------



## Smurfy (10 Sep 2015)

The gubbins round the seat stays could be part of a rack mount.

I ride in hilly areas on fixed, it's definitely doable.


----------

